# Cats,



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

How many out here (dis)like cats? I'm just looking around the room and I have 4 cats. It's really about 2 too many but I didn't get a say in the animals in the first place. I'm o.k. with them except when they have to be up high and knock off all of my stuff on the floor breaking most of it. Not that this subject really matters but I'm curious is all.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 1, 2003)

I love cats!!!!!!!!!  I only have 3.   If it were up to me, I'd have about 5.  Right now my little black "panther" is laying on the bed next to me.  That one is my special baby.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How many out here (dis)like cats? *


That all really depends on how you cook them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That all really depends on how you cook them. *



*ahems.. "Mouse" heard you....


----------



## Blindside (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, I'm really a dog person, but I own two cats (wife's idea).  Fortunately, Chewie (the one on the left) thinks and acts like a dog.  Diva is definately a cat.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have always been a cat person, whereas my hubby loves dogs. When we married, his mother was able to take his dog, whereas I didn't have anyone to take my cat.  He and the cat have learned to live together in very imperfect harmony. :sniper:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Well, I'm really a dog person, but I own two cats (wife's idea).  Fortunately, Chewie (the one on the left) thinks and acts like a dog.  Diva is definately a cat. *



Those cats are gorgeous. Are they abynasians(spl)?


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How many out here (dis)like cats? I'm just looking around the room and I have 4 cats. It's really about 2 too many but I didn't get a say in the animals in the first place. I'm o.k. with them except when they have to be up high and knock off all of my stuff on the floor breaking most of it. Not that this subject really matters but I'm curious is all. *



Finally, something the IKKO, and I can agree on. Cats are psycho, give me a dog anyday!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 1, 2003)

cats are great for target practice...



> That all really depends on how you cook them.



bbq is the best way i have found


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 1, 2003)

I love my kittie cat. I need more dogs.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Finally, something the IKKO, and I can agree on.*





 Say it isn't so.


----------



## rachel (Feb 1, 2003)

I love cats. I have 3. They don't break anything but they shed like crazy. The vaccuum is always out.


----------



## chufeng (Feb 1, 2003)

Cats???

Didn't like 'em...then I did...then I realized I was allergic to 'em...

Now I like them from a distance...

No cats in this house (my wife is more allergic than I am)...
But we do have dogs...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 1, 2003)

p.s. dogs make great fajitas


----------



## chufeng (Feb 1, 2003)

In fact, the dogs I have are the primary dog sold in the "farmer's market" in Korea...Shiba Inu, is the breed...Koreans call the delicacy, KeiGoGi..

I prefer my dogs alive, thanks...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 1, 2003)

its amazing what you will eat when you think it is something normal... thats how i ended up trying dog fajitas in panama...


----------



## Kirk (Feb 1, 2003)

That's the name of my father in law's dog, KeiGoGi ... he got it 
when he was dating a  korean lady.  We just call her Kay.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 1, 2003)

> Those cats are gorgeous. Are they abynasians(spl)?



Nope, they are Burmese, a very fun and affectionate breed, but not really that widely known.

Lamont


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * Say it isn't so. *



Yep, not only that, it's coming out in the next issue of Black Belt!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, not only that, it's coming out in the next issue of Black Belt! *



I heard they twist the storyline.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I heard they twist the storyline.:shrug: *



Trying to start a war, eh?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2003)

our cat adopted us in Florida..we moved into an apt across from her owners.. and she chose us  The owners gave her to us when they saw she was coming in and out of our place and not coming 'home'.  When we got our dogs (2 black labs) Mouse stayed in the bdrm for a month 'freaked out'  now she's Alpha and the dogs are bowing to her.. I find the female lab and the cat burrowed together on the sofa.. what fun    The cat will walk by the dog.. give a lick to the dog's snout and then they scamper down the hall playing.. (dog is 80 plus pounds.. the cat 8 lbs if that* G*)  They are great companions and bestest friends.. something that makes you just go 'awwwwwwww


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 2, 2003)

I have two cats Beavis and Max........If I can I will get pictures for you cuz there too cool!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll put one up of mine but I have to dig around for one first.


----------

